
1.1.1.1 might lead to slower CDN performance - sajal83
https://www.sajalkayan.com/post/cloudflare-1dot1dot1dot1.html
======
ohiovr
What is wrong with just running your own instance of Bind9? According to the
test on IsMyDnsFast.com it indicates that it is "fast" with the green yes
button. DNS resolution on my linux boxes usually take only a couple
miliseconds. 35 miliseconds on the mac for some reason. Installing Bind9 isn't
as scary as it sounds.

~~~
sajal83
I currently run my own (DNSSEC validating) Bind. But it has some drawbacks.
For occasionally visited sites/tlds, my bind would need to contact root more
often than if using a shared resolver.

